# Whippets: how are they with children?



## prose (20 August 2008)

And I mean babies and small children, as well as older kids. 

Following last night's show, I'm in two minds about a CKCS, which was to be our next small dog. Bearing in mind that I live in the US, and rescue whippets are unheard of, how are whippets as a breed when it comes to children, playing with other dogs, and being good at recall in a park environment? 

I would love another BT, but would really like a quieter, more chilled dog to complement Stella, and they certainly seem to fall into the chilled category.


----------



## Pyrny (20 August 2008)

Our whippet tolerated the children as babies and toddlers - she could get out of their way fast !  She's never been a "family" dog though and much prefers my company! I'm not sure she is a typical whippet as she doesn't chase cats and has good recall - Tilly the BT chases the cat and has iffy recall.  The reason I didn't get another whippet is that Georgie is so special to all the family and we'd never want to replace her.  Tilly adds a lot more spice to the mix ! Georgie came from a breeder after much searching.


----------



## CAYLA (20 August 2008)

We tend not to re-home whippets into homes with small children...simply because they like their peace and quiet and they are very thin skinned so less likely to put up with rough child play or torment....they can get a little nippy with each other when playing rough or sitting on one another as opposed to a tougher breed that would not bat an eyelid.
I have never had any problems with recall in my whippets, but have heard people saying they have had problems with them chasing other dogs to play or just not wanting to come back till they are ready.


----------



## BigRed (20 August 2008)

My whippets are fine with children, but then I do not allow children to torment my pets.

Whippets are dogs that like to sleep a lot, so when they have had their walk, they mostly snuggle up under their duvet and keep themselves to themselves.

No dog should be left completely alone with small children and babies.


----------



## prose (20 August 2008)

Hmm. I'll go back to the drawing board, methinks. I'm very strict with my nephews about how they interract with Stella, but she loves all the rough and tumble stuff, being that sort of bouncy breed.

I did one of those breed compatability tests--assuming we'll be in a house, opposite a big park etc. etc.--and it suggested a Field Spaniel. Interesting.


----------



## CAYLA (20 August 2008)

Thats the kind of thing I meant...they are less likely to tolerate the rough play and tumble that little kiddies like to interact in.


----------



## Pennymeadow (20 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
And I mean babies and small children, as well as older kids. 

Following last night's show, I'm in two minds about a CKCS, which was to be our next small dog. Bearing in mind that I live in the US, and rescue whippets are unheard of, how are whippets as a breed when it comes to children, playing with other dogs, and being good at recall in a park environment? 

I would love another BT, but would really like a quieter, more chilled dog to complement Stella, and they certainly seem to fall into the chilled category. 

[/ QUOTE ]

There is no better breed of dog with children &amp; youngsters i have been involved with running dogs &amp; whippets for 30+ years i have bred litters &amp; my 5 children have handled the pups &amp; their parents &amp; i have NEVER seen a whippet turn on a child my grandchildren now handle my whippets without problems. in the USA there are some rescue centers here is a link to a USA whippet forum that you will be able to find out more from.

http://whippettalk.com/forums/index.php?act=idx


----------



## SouthWestWhippet (20 August 2008)

Our whippets are all fine with children. they wouldn't be mad keen on rough play but will just get out of the way of it and take themselves somewhere quiet.

I don't have a problem with recall with mine at all unless they are actually in pursuit of something. I learn to read the signs and if the ears go up or the dog freezes in 'alert' mode I quickly call them back before I lose them to the chase. They do like to push their luck with recall sometimes - my older girl will judge the exact moment that my tone of voice goes form "come here" to "come here now before I come to you...". LOL


----------

